# drugs for alternaters?



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi everyone, General question and i apologize if its been gone over before -- my IBS alternates - mainly C but D/urgency with anxiety -- if i do anything to treat the C (lots of fiber, mag, etc.) i immediately switch over to D as well so i guess i'm a little on the fence and after 3 years of this i still can't find balance. i'm getting desperate... is there anyone else with this sort of symptom set on anti-anxiety, anti-depressent meds and if so could you please tell me what they are and if they helped at all???Thanks! -K


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

I don't think there is any one medication that can mend the alternating IBS like what you and I have, however, I've obtained considerable relief from the hypnotherapy (IBS Audio 100 program) and also from taking calcium/magnesium regularly.Now if I can just find a way to cure this GAS... I'll be great !!







Evie


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Evie, I've used the hypno to great benefit as well - in fact its the only thing that has made any noticable difference. I guess i should attempt taking an anti-anxiety type drug just to help with the anxiety itself which would help my stomach rather than hoping the drug itself would help my stomach -- i hope that makes sense - its been an awfully long day (out of work at 6 only to find out the train was an hour behind schedule







) I hope you find something to help with the gas - i get that occassionally and sometimes rolling around on the floor is the only thing that helps!Hope you're feeling well-k


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Hi Kac,It's nice to know someone else who goes through the same G.I. ups 'n downs. We probably come from different backgrounds and I don't know if you've ever engaged in CBT before, but I've had several years of it and it does help. In fact, a mere thought can evoke an emotion which can in turn invoke an IBS reaction.About the only relief I've ever found from the gas was with diet changes, smaller meals, less liquid and addressing stress.I hope you're feeling well too...... Hey,... I roll around on the floor on a regular basis...







Let me know if you ever find a way to cure the alternating D 'n C....... 'K ?Best Wishes, Evie


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Evie, I've been very seriously considering CBT the last couple of weeks - i just need to find someone capable in the philly area -- i'm hoping it won't be yet another needle in the haystack type of scenario but its what i'm expecting given my luck with medical professionals and my IBS. If you have any tips on finding these type of people i would be very grateful for the info.Hope things are going well for you and that its dry and sunny where you are becuase its pretty disgusting weather-wise in philly today!Thanks again for the kind words-K


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

K, call the psychologist before you make an appointment and ask if the have experience with CBT for ibs. the good thing about psychologists is that they are up front about what they can do.tom


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi tom, is experience with IBS common at all in these fields - or is it pretty much hit or miss?just curious







Thanks,k


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it depends on how up to date the therapist is. a lot of the ibs info is new.tom


----------

